

Ask HN: Is there a front page ranking bug? - SandB0x

An item I submitted earlier suddenly dropped from #1 to #35. At the time, the item was 2 hours old with 62 points.<p>Is there some reason for this? It's a shame, as there were some interesting discussions that could have taken off.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1515997
======
jacquesm
I think you're on to something here, there are many articles on the homepage
that score considerably lower than yours both just the points on the article
_and_ taking in to account the comments. For instance there is #29, the
crocodoc link, 37 points in 7 hours with 5 comments (yours has 8 comments).
The 'ask' page is messed up too, it contains a duplicate (#27 and #28 are both
'what were your naivetés in your twenties).

------
jolan
I believe comments are included in the ranking and 8 comments in 3 hours is
pretty poor.

